# Help Wanted - So Cal



## dndbenson (Aug 20, 2010)

I just thought I would throw this up here to see if anyone may be interested. I have a bike shop in Moreno Valley, CA (About 60 miles East of LA) and our mechanic just gave us notice that he is moving so we need to find another mechanic. It is a small shop and we have been open for 1 year now and things are going well. I think we pay on the higher end of the pay scale, our mechanic that is leaving make $18 per hour plus parts and bikes at a HUGH discount. If you are interested or know someone please let me know, you can message me here or you can get our contact info on our website at neighborhoodcyclery.com.


----------

